# تعتبر هذه المدة مدفوعًا عنها الاشتراك



## The Virgin

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

هل اعراب كلمة (مدفوعا) صحيحًا في (تعتبر هذه المدة *مدفوعًا* عنها الاشتراك)؟

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mahaodeh

نعم، النصب صحيح هنا لأنه بدل للمفعول به المحذوف


----------



## The Virgin

شكرا لك
أود أن أعرف أيضا هل ستظل الكلمة منصوبة إذا تم وضع المصدر بدلا من الفعل:
اعتبار هذه المدة مدفوعا عنها الاشتراك؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

الجملة في هذه الحالة لا تبدو لي جملة مفيدة، ينقصها إما فعل إن كانت جملة فعلية أو خبر إن كانت جملة اسمية، مثلا
جملة فعلية: يجب اعتبار هذه المدة مدفوعا عنها الاشتراك
جملة اسمية: اعتبار هذه المدة مدفوعا عنها الاشتراك واجب

في الحالتين النصب صحيح لأن المصدر يعمل عمل الفعل

لما الشكّ في النصب؟


----------



## Matat

النصب صحيح.
تُعْتَبَرُ هَٰذِهِ الْمُدَّةُ مَدْفُوعًا عَنْهَا رَسْمُ الِاشْتِرَاكِ.
تعتبر: فعل مضارع مرفوع مبني للمجهول.
هذه: (ها) للتنبيه و(ذه) اسم إشارة مبني على الكسر في محل رفع نائب فاعل (تعتبر).
المدة: بدل من (ذه) مرفوع مثله وعلامة رفعه الضمة.
مدفوعا: مفعول به لـ(تعتبر) منصوب وعلامة نصبه تنوين الفتح وهو اسم مفعول يعمل عمل فعله.
عنها: (عن) جار و(ـها) ضمير متصل مبني في محل جر مجرور بـ(عن) والجار والمجرور متعلقان بـ(مدفوعا).
رسم: نائب فاعل (مدفوعا) مرفوع ومضاف وعلامة رفعه الضمة.
الاشتراك: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.

(تُعْتَبَرُ) فعل مبني للمجهول. لو استُعمل الفعل المعلوم لكانت الجملة نحو (يَعْتَبِرُ الْمُدِيرُ هَٰذِهِ الْمُدَّةَ مَدْفُوعًا عَنْهَا رَسْمُ الِاشْتِرَاكِ) حيث (المدير) فاعل لـ(يَعتبر) و(هذه) مفعول به و(المدة) بدل من (هذه) و(مدفوعا) مفعول به ثان. حين يبنى الفعل ذو مفعولين للمجهول، يخفى الفاعل ويصبح مفعوله الأول نائب فاعله ويظل مفعوله الثاني مفعولا به. إضافة إلى ذلك، أريد أن أوضح نقطة عن الفعل (اعتبر) أن استعماله فعلا متعديا لمفعولين بمعنى (عد) استعمال حديث وليس فصيحا، فأصل (اعتبر) أنه فعل لازم لا يتعدى إلى مفعول ولا مفعولين، مع أن هناك بعض المعاجم الحديثة تجيز تعديه. الأفصح استعمال الفعل (عد) في الجملة نحو: (تُعَدُّ هَٰذِهِ الْمُدَّةُ مَدْفُوعًا عَنْهَا رَسْمُ الِاشْتِرَاكِ).



The Virgin said:


> أود أن أعرف أيضا هل ستظل الكلمة منصوبة إذا تم وضع المصدر بدلا من الفعل:


أجل ويظل إعراب (مدفوعا) مفعولا به. 



Mahaodeh said:


> نعم، النصب صحيح هنا لأنه بدل للمفعول به المحذوف


ما المقصود من هذا القول؟ ما المفعول به المحذوف؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

Matat said:


> ما المقصود من هذا القول؟ ما المفعول به المحذوف؟



حسنا، رأيت في حينها أن أصل الجملة هو: تعتبر هذه المدة مدةً مدفوعا عنها الإيجار
وقد حذفت مدّةً لأنها مفهومة من السياق ومدفوعا بدل تفصيل. ولكن بما إنني لست عالمة باللغة فقد أكون مخطئة في هذا


----------



## Matat

Mahaodeh said:


> تعتبر هذه المدة مدةً مدفوعا عنها الإيجار


 هذه جملة صحيحة، لكن هذه ليست كتلك. في (تعتبر المدة مدة مدفوعا عنها الإيجار)، (مدة) مفعول به و(مدفوعا) نعت سببي لـ(مدة).


----------



## Mejeed

Matat said:


> رسم: نائب فاعل (مدفوعا) مرفوع ومضاف وعلامة رفعه الضمة.
> الاشتراك: مضاف إليه مجرور وعلامة جره الكسرة.



عند تقدير محذوف في جملة ما ، هل يكون الإعراب وفق التقدير أم وفق منطوق الجملة؟
وأرى أن لفظة الاشتراك صارت اليوم تحمل معنى البدل النقدي للاشتراك أو أجر الاشتراك ، أو أن المعنى المراد منها يتبادر الى الذهن حسب سياق الجملة دون حاجة لتقدير محذوف .
ولعل كلمة "رسم" تحتاج الى تقدير محذوف  ، فهي لا تدل مباشرة على البدل النقدي .


----------



## Matat

Mejeed said:


> عند تقدير محذوف في جملة ما ، هل يكون الإعراب وفق التقدير أم وفق منطوق الجملة؟


إن كان المحذوف مضافا، فالإعراب وفق المنطوق. 


Mejeed said:


> وأرى أن لفظة الاشتراك صارت اليوم تحمل معنى البدل النقدي للاشتراك أو أجر الاشتراك ، أو أن المعنى المراد منها يتبادر الى الذهن حسب سياق الجملة دون حاجة لتقدير محذوف . ولعل كلمة "رسم" تحتاج الى تقدير محذوف ، فهي لا تدل مباشرة على البدل النقدي .


الإعراب المذكور ليس بتقدير محذوف، بل عدلت الجملة الأصلية وأعربت الجملة المعدلة لأني شعرت أن الجملة الأصلية ركيكة. لو لم أعدل الجملة، لكان (الاشتراك) مرفوعا. ربما هناك بعض السياقات يستعمل فيها بعض الناس (الاشتراك) بمعنى البدل النقدي للاشتراك، لكني أرى هذا الاستعمال غير دقيق.

إن كان (الاشتراك) يكفي بمعنى البدل النقدي للاشتراك، فـ(رسم الاشتراك) أدق، فلا أرى ما يجبر التقدير فيه. على أية حال، هذا خارج موضوع إعراب (مدفوعا).


----------

